
Ask HN: Review my side-project DomainPolish - dshipper
http://domainpolish.com
======
kapilkale
This looks cool, but I wouldn't use it yet because I have no idea what I'd be
getting (this coming from someone who has used the far more expensive
usertesting.com)

My first reaction seeing this is that you've basically hooked up mechanical
turk and surveymonkey, and are charging a premium for it. My worry is that the
people who review my site are unqualified and will give poor quality feedback.

I'd just like more clarity on the output.

edit: For example, some good information would be "Users will visit your site
and write down all of their actions and the reasons they took those actions".
The detailed survey concept is vague.

~~~
dshipper
I totally understand what you're saying. I'll definitely try to give a better
example of the feedback that you're actually getting. Thank you for the
feedback :)

~~~
kapilkale
No problem. I think you're working on something worthwhile. Everyone gets told
to take a laptop to a coffeeshop and show their site to people for usability.
If this is useful and cost-effective, people will switch.

------
WordSkill
Will you be offering a service in English too, or only Polish?

~~~
dshipper
Typical Anglocentric American. Why don't you get some culture and learn
Polish, huh? :)

------
AlexeyMK
Looks cool, Dan!

Reminds me of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=376956> from a while back.
I also think utest.com does usability testing.

If you haven't yet, check out don't make me think - the way Krug explains
usability tests is pretty useful (also, screen-capturing user sessions would
be nice).

Finally, one thing I would want is a case study, website before/after and a
list of feedback.

~~~
dshipper
Hey Alexey thanks! The guy from Overlap.Me actually referred me to that site
after I had built this. It's funny because we're both using MTurk to get
review data. It doesn't seem like the project is actively being developed on,
so hopefully I'll be able to attract some of it's customer base (if it has
any).

Don't Make Me Think is a great book.

I'll definitely do some before/after stuff as soon as I get some actual people
using, still waiting for that first conversion :)

~~~
AlexeyMK
Sure - want to do pennstudyspaces.com?

Based o krug, I think fewer, longer revews will be more useful. Happy to
guinea-pig, though.

~~~
dshipper
Yea that would be great! I'll do it at cost if you promise to tell your
friends :) Ping me at dan@danshipper.com and we'll work it out.

------
RossDM
Interesting idea - I wonder why I should use something like this over another
free service/community, such as Forrst. Okay, so you claim to have "average
users" give feedback, but I wonder if that's of significant benefit, because
it can take experienced designers to spot potential UX problems.

~~~
dshipper
That's a good point. I guess a service like this is less targeted at hardcore
devs who know where to get feedback and more targeted at people who are in
charge of building a website but don't already participate in communities like
Forrst. So if you're an average manager and your boss tells you to build a
website it's really difficult to make decisions. But with this, you can
cheaply and easily figure out whether the designs you're seeing are good or
not.

~~~
RossDM
Sure, maybe it will appeal to folks who aren't plugged in to those sorts of
communities. I wonder if you would get a better conversion rate with an
example of feedback data?

------
dshipper
Note: I know that there isn't SSL encryption on the checkout page. I use
Stripe as my payment processor, and their JavaScript payment API means that
the transaction is secure even without SSL server-side because your card
information never touches my server. Would love your thoughts!

~~~
gojomo
Because the containing page isn't SSL, there's no telling where the form
really loaded from, or where it is configured to send its data.

An example of this attack was the keylogging code used by Tunisia about 8
months ago:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/25/tunisia_facebook_pas...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/01/25/tunisia_facebook_password_slurping/)

A wary expert user won't enter a single keystroke of sensitive information
into a page that wasn't completely loaded by SSL with a trustworthy server
certificate; no amount of in-page reassurance text/lock-icon helps.

~~~
dshipper
Thanks for the feedback, I'm definitely going to get the SSL ASAP, and just
wanted to let everyone know my thought process. The way Stripe does it is
actually pretty cool. When you hit submit Javascript POSTS the card data to
their servers, their servers return a token and then the form is submitted.
Then in Rails I take that token and post it to Stripe and the payment is
completed. It's a really interesting way to be PCI compliant without SSL.

~~~
mtogo
Fantastic about adding the SSL. Just a note though: Without having SSL on the
checkout page, i could MITM one of your users and replace that javascript on
your page with my own potentially malicious javascript.

Looks like a great product and the pricing is very fair. I'll remember this if
i ever have a site or project i need reviewed.

------
ScotterC
Loving these dshipper side projects.

~~~
dshipper
Thank you sir

------
omarchowdhury
Who is reviewing?

~~~
dshipper
The reviews are conducted by MTurk users. I think a common next question is,
"why are they qualified to provide feedback?" And I think the answer to that
is that qualified feedback is pretty easy to come by. Ask any startup guy and
they'll give you a bunch of different reasons to do this and that. What's more
difficult is to find the absolute average user, the lowest common denominator,
and see if they understand how to use your site, and if your branding and
messaging is clear enough for them.

